# Cascada ZDF Fernsehgarten



## Storm_Animal (2 Nov. 2014)

Moin, jetzt hab Ich doch direkt den Auftritt von Cascada beim Fernsehgarten verpasst :angry:
Habs gerade bei Twitter gesehen 

Hat´s jemand vielleicht Aufgezeichnet ??

:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## Robe22 (5 Nov. 2014)

Die Aufnahmen sind aus der ZDF-Mediathek, also nicht in HD!


Cascada im "ZDF-Fernsehgarten" am 02.11.14 (2xV) - Celebs - Celeb Bilder Deutsche und Internationale Stars - Celebboard.net


----------

